
You're Right Mr. Cruz. Net Neutrality Is Like Obamacare for the Internet - imgabe
http://greaterdebater.com/blog/gabe/post/48
======
paulhauggis
It really is. We will sacrificing quality for the ability for everyone to have
access. In addition to this, I'm not sure I want the government with the
ability to control free speech on the Internet.

I predict that if it is classified as a utility, there will be additional
provisions that will erode our freedom of speech on the Internet.

There are already proposals to make it illegal to parody things like
presidential candidates.

~~~
drivingmenuts
> There are already proposals to make it illegal to parody things like
> presidential candidates.

If we dispense with Net Neutrality, parodying presidential candidates (or some
other form of speech) will be less possible due to lack of access, without
passing any laws.

All traffic is either equal, in which case we need to declare that the
Internet has no bias and _make it stick_ thru regulation, or we decide that
some forms of traffic are more important than others, then decide which
traffic is more important.

You can't have it both ways. I can guarantee, however, that no one will ever
agree which traffic more important. Well, until someone starts shouting about
"patriotism" and it's "for the children".

It's pretty clear that the market just wants to milk people for all the money
it can. Which would be fine if it did so by charging those with more resources
more money for more access. But it's also clear that the market is all in
favor of charging those with fewer resources more, because they have fewer
resources to defend themselves against predation.

------
drallison
+1 for the author.

